# Feet Problems



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys! How have you all been?
I got a quetion for ya. 
I noticed that Nova seemed a little "off", she has been limping just a little bit.
She's getting up there in age for a Golden, so I thought maybe she was starting to get some arthritis. Then I thought maybe she needs her nails clipped. So I started to clip her nails, and when I grabbed her right front paw she cried. Upon further inspection I found that inside her paw was wet, and sore looking. She also has what looks like blisters in her paw too. Also when I looked at her other feet, one of her back feet was the same way, but not as bad.
Has anyone seen or dealt with anything like this?
It has been really cold here lately, but the dogs have been in the house, only going out long enough to do their business.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

A hotspot maybe? Does she have allergies?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It could be an allergy, but does it seem to hurt more when you apply pressure to the skin/area or when you move the paw?


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if she has allergies, but she is prone to hot spots.
I didn't touch the skin, but when I grabbed her paw, thats when she cried, so light pressure caused her pain.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Will she let you take a picture of it?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you use ice melt? It's been known to cause irritation to dogs feet...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

To find out if it's the skin or the bone/joint, gently take her paw and bend it through its normal range of motion. If she acts in pain from this or is unable to comfortably complete the range of motion, it is probably a joint/bone problem. If she's fine with that but acts in pain if you apply pressure to the skin without bending the paw, then it is probably the skin. With how the skin looks though, it wouldn't surprise me if it was a skin problem, that sounds painful! :frown:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Usually the hot spots that I have seen with other dogs (mainly goldens) are sore and wet.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

it does sound a lot like a hot spot. the only ones i've seen have been on the forearm of the dog but I've heard of them being elsewhere. What kind of food are you feeding?


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Taking a pic may be difficult.
No we don't use Ice Melt, or even salt. Good thing I went back and reread your post I read it as Icy Hot the first time. LOL
It is sounding like a hot spot, just a weird place for it.
I really don't think its in her joints after looking at her skin.
Whats a good way to treat it? I do have an E collar.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think they sell a cream for it at Petsmart you could get or order online. an e-collar would probably be a good idea if she is licking at it and bothering it. What kind of food are you feeding?


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> I think they sell a cream for it at Petsmart you could get or order online. an e-collar would probably be a good idea if she is licking at it and bothering it. What kind of food are you feeding?


Iams, right now, my SIL gave me bag, cuz they had a special buy 3 get one free, at the feed store. I'm going to go get some NB.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I've heard corn is notorious for causing hot spots and i once new an Irish Setter on Iams who chewed the hot spot on his forearm down to the bone :frown:


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Yeah I've heard corn is notorious for causing hot spots and i once new an Irish Setter on Iams who chewed the hot spot on his forearm down to the bone :frown:


Wow, that horrible. So no more Iams.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Abby's mom said:


> Wow, that horrible. So no more Iams.


I would take a look at the grain free kibbles if she's prone to hot spots. Definitely use an e-collar if she's licking or chewing. Try some chlorhexidine on the hot spot. It works great! You might have to shave the area if there is a lot of hair there...

Even if you decide not to shave, it still will be treatable, but it will delay the healing process...


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I would take a look at the grain free kibbles if she's prone to hot spots. Definitely use an e-collar if she's licking or chewing. Try some chlorhexidine on the hot spot. It works great! You might have to shave the area if there is a lot of hair there...
> 
> Even if you decide not to shave, it still will be treatable, but it will delay the healing process...


Where do I find chlorhexidine?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Abby's mom said:


> Where do I find chlorhexidine?


Go online and type in chlorhexidine flush. I'm not sure if you can use the concentrated formula. It might be too strong. Anyway, if you can get some chlorhexidine flush (it's been on back order lately) great. If you can't hydrogen porexide is great too. A bit slower than chlorhexidine, but still effective. Whether you decide to use chlorhexidine flush or hydrogen peroxide, apply on the affected area around 3 times a day for the first 3 days. If you start to see some improvement, then cut back to just applying morning and night. If she's licking and chewing don't forget the e-collar...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You could probably also ask your vet for a 4 oz bottle of it. They should have plenty on hand, my vet just gives it away to people who need it.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.
She has been licking it, cuz her blanket has wet spots on it.
I put on her e collar. We call it her lamp shade! LOL


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

I did a bit of research for you, and here's what I found;

Callus isn't the only thing that causes paw cracks. Allergies can also be a problem. Unlike humans, who often sneeze or scratch when allergies flare, pets tend to get itchy feet. They will lick and bite and chew at their feet, sometimes for hours at time. The pads can get wet, sore, and raw, causing cracks to form.

Here are some natural treatments;

For sore cracked pads, boil up some potato peel and use the water when cool to immerse the paw. The pad will heal in a couple of days.

Trim out as much of the hair between the pads as possible and dust with an anti-fungal powder.

Smear Vaseline on wet pads on your dog, then dust liberally with baby powder to create a covering on the pad.

Neatsfoot Oil (from agricultural suppliers or horse tack shops) rubbed into the paws will also soothe sore pads.

You can also use 1 pint of ivy leaves boiled in 2 pints of water. Allowed to cool, and add 1 dessertspoonful of Witch Hazel to every cupful of liquid. Bathe this onto the paws, then dust them with very fine oatmeal.

It may help to stand your dog in warm water with two or three tablespoons of Epsom Salts added for about 15 minutes twice a month.

Hope this helps!:smile:

*Also, if these treatments don't seem to help much, I'd recommend taking your dog to the vet. she could have some sort of bacterial infection like a yeast infection or an autoimmune disorder.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

How is Nova's paw coming along?


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Todd said:


> I did a bit of research for you, and here's what I found;
> 
> Callus isn't the only thing that causes paw cracks. Allergies can also be a problem. Unlike humans, who often sneeze or scratch when allergies flare, pets tend to get itchy feet. They will lick and bite and chew at their feet, sometimes for hours at time. The pads can get wet, sore, and raw, causing cracks to form.
> 
> ...


Thanks, she is getting better.
Its actually not her pads, but up inside her foot. I'm getting both dogs switched over to Chicken Soup.


----------



## symondneil (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello,
If you are talking about licking at them, etc it is probably allergies. you can give a dog benedryl and probably find the dose on the internet somewhere.you may also try putting a little veggie oil or fish oil in their food- helps their coat


----------

